
‘It's techno-racism’: Detroit is using facial recognition to make arrests - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/16/its-techno-racism-detroit-is-quietly-using-facial-recognition-to-make-arrests
======
lacker
Facial recognition technology with some error rate doesn’t seem like a huge
problem for police since they can always manually review the video later to
make sure it’s the same person.

~~~
lithos
These aren't gov't controlled on virtually all cases. All of the data ends up
on private servers, under private control, and by a company that is probably
not even in the same state. Just with the ability for the executive branch to
access it.

Likewise these probably have deals written close to red light cameras where
pay is based on get a % of the fee/fine/ticket. Meaning both the state and the
company have incentives to be as abusive as possible.

------
throwmebaby
Real people can misidentify anyone as well, "colored" or not(using their
terminology). Does it stop becoming racist once it becomes good enough? Or
should we stop arresting any POC suspects because we might make a mistake?

I think we can make a lot better arguments against the use of facial
recognition by the government and particularly law enforcement than racism.

